# Ungewollte Startseite im Internet Explorer



## Christoph1972 (23. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Startseite in meinem Internet Explorer, die ich aber nicht will. Es ist die Seite http://search-links.net/ ich bekomme die Seite einfach nicht weg. Ich kann Leere Seite unter den Eigenschaften einstellen, aber sobald ich den Browser schließe ist die Seite wieder da. Habe auch alle Einträge mit Regedit entfernt, das half aber auch nicht. Außerdem kann ich seitdem keine Url’s mehr in meinem Browser eingeben, es geht immer auf die tolle Zeckenseite. Kennt das wer und kann mir helfen?


Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. April 2005)

Lass mal Addaware über dein System laufen.

www.lavasoft.com


----------



## Gudy (24. April 2005)

Oder noch besser spybot, da kannst du das Hijacking mit Schützen....


----------



## Alex Duschek (24. April 2005)

http://cncforen.de/showthread.php?t=62448

Dort gehts um das selbe Problem,versuch mal diese Vorschläge


----------



## Christoph1972 (25. April 2005)

Cool Danke!

Aber, das hilft irgend wie alles nicht Spyboot findet zwar einträge(coolWWWSearch, MySoft),  gibt auch eine Meldung raus das dir Probleme behoben wurden, aber bei dem nächsten scann sind die Einträge wieder da. Auch eine ändern der Einstellungen in Spyboot hilft nicht, ich denke das Spytool muss erst weg. Meine erste Maßnahme war erst mal ein Umstieg auf Firefox, aber ich würde das Prob schon gerne lösen, das ich den IE zum Homepage bauen mitnutzen möchte. 

Hm....was mache ich jetzt? 


Christoph


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2005)

Hallo!

Quelle: www.Trojaner-Info.de


> *Startseite: about:blank - se.dll\sp.html - Es geht weiter (10.03.05*
> Fast genau ein Jahr ist es nun her, dass ein besonders aggressiver Browser-Hijacker die Benutzer des Microsoft InternetExplorers schier zur Verzweiflung brachte.
> Nun stehen viele vor einem ähnlichen Problem. Wieder treibt ein Browser-Hijacker sein Unwesen, gegen den kein Kraut gewachsen scheint. Alle gängigen Tools wie beispielsweise der CWShredder, Spybot Search & Destroy, SpywareBlaster und Ad-aware sind zur Zeit nicht in der Lage, diesen Browser-Hijacker zu entfernen. Auch das bei den meisten Betroffenen mittlerweile hinlänglich bekannte "fixen" mit HijackThis bringt keine dauerhafte Erlösung. Nach einem Neustart des Rechners treten immer wieder die gleichen Symptome auf.
> *Wir haben die Lösung und ein kleines Programm als Gegenmittel.*


Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Christoph1972 (25. April 2005)

Das habe ich auch probiert. War aber negativ

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2005)

Hallo!

Du hast oben genannte Tools aber im abgesichertem Modus ausgeführt?

Wenn dass auch nicht hilft, dann guck ob Du rausfindest welche Datei dafür verantwortlich ist und lösche sie auf der Wiederherstellungskonsole.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit] Hey, das war ja mein 100., bekomm ich nun eine Waschmaschine?!  [/edit]


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. April 2005)

Schau mal bei msconfig nach, welche Programme bei dir automatisch starten....der Störenfried sollte auf jeden Fall dabei sein, möchte ich mal annehmen.
Beende erstmal den entsprechenden Prozess und deaktiviere danach seinen Autostart.
Beim nächsten Hochfahren solltest du dann Ruhe vor ihm haben und kannst den ganzen Müll entfernen.


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2005)

Hallo!

Sofern er nicht W2k hat.
Aber da soll ja  helfen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Christoph1972 (25. April 2005)

So ein Mist, das hilft alles nicht. Das nervt mich jetzt richtig. Was versprechen die sich von so einem S_c_h_e_i_ß? Man wird doch aus Prinzip keinen einzigen Link auf der Seite anklicken, oder? Das ist wirklich ein gelungener Parasit würde ich mal sagen. 

Christoph


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. April 2005)

Probier mal:

http://www.dr-postler.at/cwshredder.zip


----------



## Christoph1972 (25. April 2005)

Hrrr.....  

Das hilft auch nicht! Aber trotzdem Danke!

Christoph


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. April 2005)

Das Problem mit diesem Hijacker ist das geladene Programm. Wenn man die Einträge aus der Registry entfernt, fügt das Programm eben diese wieder ein. Du mußt als erstes die Hijacker-Exe (oder .dll) finden! Diese wirst Du wohl nicht löschen können. Die dll kann man üblicherweise umbenennen - nach dem nächsten Neustart dann ohne Probleme löschen. Die Exe mußt Du im Prozessmanager killen (am besten einen alternativen Processviewer verwenden) und dann löschen. Jetzt kann man die Einträge aus der Registry löschen. üblicherweise hier:



> HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search-links.net
> HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search-links.net/?my= (obfuscated)
> HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://search-links.net/?my= (obfuscated)
> DefaultPrefix: http://search-lin%6...65t/?my=
> WWW Prefix: http://search-lin%6...65t/?my=


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. April 2005)

Gudy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder noch besser spybot, da kannst du das Hijacking mit Schützen....


 
Spybot hab ich aber schon mehrere System abschiesen gesehen


----------



## Christoph1972 (26. April 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du mußt als erstes die Hijacker-Exe (oder .dll) finden!



Aber wie? Ich kann doch schlecht jede DLL oder EXE ausprobieren, die ich nicht kenne. Da wäre ich ja Tage beschäftigt. 

Christoph


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. April 2005)

Das müssen nicht alle Programme sein...nur die, welche Laufen.
Gebe von allen aktiven Programmen(welche du nicht kennst) den Namen bei Google ein... da wirst du dann recht schnell fündig.


----------



## bentor (28. April 2005)

Hallo,
an und für sich sollte es schon helfen die Systemwiederherstellung zu deaktivieren, dann im abgesicherten Modus einen Scanner rüberlaufen zu lassen.
Ich hatte das mal bei mir, habe Norton Antivirus rüberlaufen lassen, und dann noch Spybot, und fertig.

Ansonsten so blöd es auch klingen mag, formatieren, und Windows neu installieren.
Ist vielleicht nicht die schönste oder professionelle Lösung, nur wenn du das von Anfang bereits gemacht hättest dann bräuchtest jetzt nicht mehr suchen.
Nicht falsch verstehen, aber hätte ich es so bei mir gemacht, dann hätte ich mir andererseits viel Zeit erspart.

Viel gelingen noch,
Gruss Alex


----------



## thekona (1. Mai 2005)

Hi !

Tip von mir wäre sich xp-clean free herunter-zu-laden.. Das ist eine für-lau-Version eines ziemlich coolen Tools, welches neben dem Entfernen von Spyware, Gefährlichen Dateien und Prozessen noch die Möglichkeit bietet, per Häckchen die Startseite des Internet-Explorers zu "schützen".
Viel Spaß damit ! 
Ich glaube, das war auf www.xp-clean.de zu bekommen.

Kona


----------

